# Most difficult fixture



## mongo

Recently a discussion at our local jobsite came up concerning what each person thought to be the most difficult fixture to set (assuming RI was correct. This was the short list mentioned.

1. Urinal
2. Water Cooler
3. Pedistal Lavatory.

What say ye?


----------



## irishplumber29

urinal by far, because its usually a direct replacment so you have to deal with all funny smelling stuff.


----------



## user2090

Make a poll, and we will find out. I say a Pedestal Lavatory. No matter what one it is they are always difficult. Some prove to be very difficult. So the average is difficult. Urinals can vary, but pretty straight forward, smell = whatever.


----------



## OldSchool

I would say a one piece shower on a cement floor


----------



## bartnc37

pedastals always suck but a close second for sheer PITA are fully enclosed 5' acrylic tub/showers with the whirlpool option, my back hurts just thinking about em.


----------



## PlumberDave

Concealed flushometer 3 bolt wall mount W/C. Like at the YMCA in Bellevue.


----------



## ILPlumber

Trim outs are all easy. If that's the hardest thing ya do, be happy.


----------



## plumbear

Most water coolers are easy, but I have installed a few that were a challenge due to lack of room to work. I am banging my head on the desk trying to remember what model it was, but it was installed at circuit city.


----------



## gear junkie

If the rough in was done right, I can't think of any fixture difficult to install. If I had to pick one, I'd say it was an ADA sink with carriers. Leveling the sink on the carriers can get fustrating.


----------



## Christina

mongo said:


> Recently a discussion at our local jobsite came up concerning what each person thought to be the most difficult fixture to set (assuming RI was correct. This was the short list mentioned.
> 
> 1. Urinal
> 2. Water Cooler
> 3. Pedistal Lavatory.
> 
> What say ye?


Pedestal Sink!!


----------



## SlickRick

Clinical sink.


----------



## abmpoohie

*Your right...!!!*



mongo said:


> Recently a discussion at our local jobsite came up concerning what each person thought to be the most difficult fixture to set (assuming RI was correct. This was the short list mentioned.
> 
> 1. Urinal
> 2. Water Cooler
> 3. Pedistal Lavatory.
> 
> What say ye?


 Yes I agree with you. I have been a plumber for 38 years this coming Sept. Now with the Pedistal Lav. I have learned a few tricks that make it easier to install. I must be an old plumber because now they are saying I do things the old school way.


----------



## rocksteady

mongo said:


> Recently a discussion at our local jobsite came up concerning what each person thought to be the most difficult fixture to set (assuming RI was correct. This was the short list mentioned.
> 
> 1. Urinal
> 2. Water Cooler
> 3. Pedistal Lavatory.
> 
> What say ye?





gear junkie said:


> If the rough in was done right, I can't think of any fixture difficult to install.


 
I agree 100%. If the rough is spot on, everything's pretty much the same. Of course, installing junk that is manufactured poorly can be frustrating because tolerances either make it tough to make it leak free or look good. If the rough is off, it could be anything. 





Paul


----------



## SlickRick

Another fun one.


http://www.metcraftindustries.com/Catalog/Hospitals/Swing-a-Way.pdf


----------



## Airgap

slickrick said:


> Another fun one.
> 
> 
> http://www.metcraftindustries.com/Catalog/Hospitals/Swing-a-Way.pdf


Take that thing back where you found it....


----------



## tnoisaw

Of the three I'd have to say ped lav.


----------



## saysflushable

I don't do commercial. so i'd say setting a soaker tub on the finish is the worst job in all of plumbing. I won't just say it I'll declare it. It is carved in stone.


----------



## Tommy plumber

saysflushable said:


> I don't do commercial. so i'd say setting a soaker tub on the finish is the worst job in all of plumbing. I won't just say it I'll declare it. It is carved in stone.


 

Why would a plumber set a tub during the final phase? In 16 yrs of plumbing, during new consrtuction, we ALWAYS set tubs during the 2nd rough, never during a final.


----------



## 422 plumber

slickrick said:


> Another fun one.
> 
> 
> http://www.metcraftindustries.com/Catalog/Hospitals/Swing-a-Way.pdf


That door violates the 18" ADA clearance.


----------



## SlickRick

jjbex said:


> That door violates the 18" ADA clearance.


Maybe they discriminate against ICU nurses. :laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing

The most difficult fixture that I've ever set was the one I missed on my bid................


----------



## Redwood

Choctaw said:


> The most difficult fixture that I've ever set was the one I missed on my bid................


*D'OH* :laughing:


----------



## saysflushable

Tommy plumber said:


> Why would a plumber set a tub during the final phase? In 16 yrs of plumbing, during new consrtuction, we ALWAYS set tubs during the 2nd rough, never during a final.


 Whats a 2nd rough? We would set them on the finish when tile had to be installed 1st. then we would install the deck mount faucet and set the tub. Oh man it is terrible!


----------



## luv2plumb

saysflushable said:


> Whats a 2nd rough? We would set them on the finish when tile had to be installed 1st. then we would install the deck mount faucet and set the tub. Oh man it is terrible!


 
2nd rough is the stage when you are doing the rough for the walls (water, vents...etc.)


----------



## Tommy plumber

saysflushable said:


> Whats a 2nd rough? We would set them on the finish when tile had to be installed 1st. then we would install the deck mount faucet and set the tub. Oh man it is terrible!


 
A Bathtub or shower base has to be installed after the stud walls are installed yet before any drywall is put up. This way the cement board can be installed AFTER plumber sets tub. Then of course the tile men are next. When the water piping, vent penetrations through the roof, tubs, tub valves, etc. are being roughed-in, this is the 2nd rough or 2nd phase of installing plumbing in a new bldg. A friend of mine from Tallahassee, FLA calls this phase a "stack-out". Other plumbers call it a "top-out". Hope this helps.

Oh by the way, someone correct me if I'm wrong, but as far as I know you cannot get a 2nd rough inspection w/o tubs being set, right?


----------



## 422 plumber

The only terms I have heard are:
underground
rough
trim.
I have done most of my plumbing in the collar counties outside of Chicago.


----------



## rex

i call it the upper rough....


----------



## smellslike$tome

Tommy plumber said:


> A Bathtub or shower base has to be installed after the stud walls are installed yet before any drywall is put up. This way the cement board can be installed AFTER plumber sets tub. Then of course the tile men are next. When the water piping, vent penetrations through the roof, tubs, tub valves, etc. are being roughed-in, this is the 2nd rough or 2nd phase of installing plumbing in a new bldg. A friend of mine from Tallahassee, FLA calls this phase a "stack-out". Other plumbers call it a "top-out". Hope this helps.
> 
> Oh by the way, someone correct me if I'm wrong, but as far as I know you cannot get a 2nd rough inspection w/o tubs being set, right?


Not when it's a drop in tub, tile first and the tub rests on top, same with the deck mounted tub filler unless the tub can accommodate the deck mounted faucet, either way though the tub rests on tile and consequently must be installed at the set out.

Btw:

Slab or
Slab rough or 
Underground

rough in 

set out


----------



## Tommy plumber

Thanks smells like $. I stand corrected.


----------



## Plumbdog

Pedestal lav by Toto. Unlike most peds where you can mount the faucet before you hang it on the wall, Toto has put their mounting holes directly behind the valves. :furious: So, you need to have hands the size of young child or you hang the lav and install the faucet after.

Hate them with a passion. I now always ask if it's a Toto when someone wants a Pedestal installed and if so I explain and price accordingly.


----------



## satelliteplumah

First I would say if the soaker tub is sitting on tile, the tub could crack. the tub needs to sit on the floor possibly in morter or compound or whatever , and if the carpenter and tile guy are ok i figure to leave about 1 1/4 " over ruff frame to lip so they can slide board and tile under the valve trim of course goes last. also in the north east I very rearly see 3 inspections as most homes have basements w/ horizontal build. sewers above floor height. :thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer

Not setting one right now but have in the past and the guest house I'm roughing in now will have one. A Kohler Persuede water closet. They suck.


----------



## Don The Plumber

How about a 33x22 kitchen sink, on top of a 27" sink base cabinet, with a dishwasher next to it:furious:. And of course they pick out the disposal that has the largest housing I have ever seen.:blink:
Looked great on the drawings:laughing:.


----------



## Bayside500

.........add a hot tap and filter system LOL


----------



## M5Plumb

Ped Lav fo sho!


----------



## CSINEV

I'm really trying hard to think of a hard fixture to set. And I agree with the earlier posts, if the rough-in is done correctly, nothing during trim is hard. Somethings it might take a little more time then others do to size or weight but that shouldn't be confused with difficulty. I once hooked up a ten foot tall six foot diameter clear martini glass bath tub. It wasn't too hard just time consuming.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Plumbdog said:


> Pedestal lav by Toto. Unlike most peds where you can mount the faucet before you hang it on the wall, Toto has put their mounting holes directly behind the valves. :furious: So, you need to have hands the size of young child or you hang the lav and install the faucet after.
> 
> Hate them with a passion. I now always ask if it's a Toto when someone wants a Pedestal installed and if so I explain and price accordingly.


you got that right!!!!!!! it seems that most of this high end pedestal sinks are a big pain in the a$$$$$$$$$$ :boxing:


----------



## ranman

hospital fixtures. big pain in the , ya know


----------



## d78coots

i would have to say that the most difficult i have installed wasn't due to the difficulty of the independent fixtures itself, but due to the many components i had to fit into this dentist's cabinet:

pedestal sink, two rpzs (hot and cold feeds) for the instrument washer with drain running into the tailpiece wye branch, reverse osmosis system with sliding five component filtration system, trap primer for the hub drain, the routing of the rpz drains also to the hub drain, two compartment sink. think spaghetti. will have to pull the pic off my phone to post.


----------



## d78coots

apologies to my previous post. i meant to say a sink with foot pedals, not a pedestal sink


----------



## Txmasterplumber

........ i hate pedestal lavs !!!!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Kitchen sink faucet on a granite countertop with 2" between the undermount DEEP sinks and high end faucet, pull out spray and separate handle for water flow. 

Center divider on the cabinet, or better yet; corner type. 


Those are the type that you never see what you're attaching, but feeling your way through it, counting on your years in the biz to know how it goes.


Pedestal lavs don't bother me in the slightest. 

Nothing in plumbing is actually hard...it's just a puzzle you constantly take apart and put back together. I'm speaking solely from a service perspective.

Ask me to do an estimation of material costs on a 35 story building? Eaaasy; 10 million. That should cover it. :blink: 

All I need at this point as a plumber is keep that phone ringing off the hook; the rest falls into place.


----------



## SlickRick

Dunbar, the Grand Summit Hotel in Steamboat Sp. was 9 stories and 10.2 million. You might have lost money if it were 35 stories.


----------



## Bayside500

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Kitchen sink faucet on a granite countertop with 2" between the undermount DEEP sinks and high end faucet, pull out spray and separate handle for water flow.
> 
> Center divider on the cabinet, or better yet; corner type.
> 
> 
> Those are the type that you never see what you're attaching, but feeling your way through it, counting on your years in the biz to know how it goes.


ya i did one of those a few weeks ago, i pity the poor plumber who has to go and change the faucet out years from now, they even had a big chiller/instahot unit under there, and a big azz disposal.

houseplumber knows which house i am talking about.


----------



## plumbpro

The cheap Chinese fixture/cabinet combo. Working with them so they don't leak and still work right. Do me a favor home owners- if it cos $500 dollars and doesn't have a brand name, don't buy it because the company is obviously embarrassed they ever produced it.


----------



## plumber666

Lately? A 1/2 round three man SS Bradley hand sink with soap dispenser and paper towl thingie. Rough in dwgs were wrong, and then there was a cast iron threaded tee on the trap arm that worked like a crown vent and came up through the middle of the fixture and thats what the 3 paper towl dispensers hung off. Looked sweet when I was done, but what a pain in the arse.


----------



## Will

Cast Iron tub on the 3rd floor. I had to do that on a custom home once. It sucked. :furious:


----------



## ChrisCarsten

*CI tubs*

Cast iron tubs. Did about 50 of them in a hotel remodel.

As an apprentice, I made a point of getting really good at ped sinks....helped me stay employed when there were layoffs, because most of the journeymen hated peds.


----------



## Ron

ChrisCarsten said:


> Cast iron tubs. Did about 50 of them in a hotel remodel.
> 
> As an apprentice, I made a point of getting really good at ped sinks....helped me stay employed when there were layoffs, because most of the journeymen hated peds.


Looked up your web site looks nice. 

Welcome to PZ

Seem we have a few on here now from The PNW region.


----------



## RW Plumbing

Cheap customer supplied crap is ALWAYS the worst to install. It doesn't matter what it is be it a sink or a plastic bodied faucet. They are next to impossible to install and I have a tail light warranty on all of that crap. Sometimes I refuse to even install some of that junk knowing it will disintigrate 15 min after being installed.


----------



## Proud Plumber

I hate drop in jetted tubs at trim. I always go home bleeding from the rough edges of tile around the cut out and the holes are almost always either too big or too small.

I really hate it when some HGTV wanna be goes to his neighbors yard sale and buys a piece of furniture and wants it to become his powder bath vanity. 

Here the sequence goes like this-

1st rough
2nd rough
trim
LOL warranty call back


----------



## Bayside500

Proud Plumber said:


> I hate drop in jetted tubs at trim. I always go home bleeding from the rough edges of tile around the cut out and the holes are almost always either too big or too small.....................
> LOL warranty call back


back in about 1992 or so i was doing a drop-in tub with sharp tile edges, went to set the tub in the hole and it slipped, dragged the back of my hand along the edge, cutting three tendons in half.

spent three months on workers comp for that deal, now i will not set a tub unless i have leather gloves for protection.

so guy's, please use caution when doing this without gloves, that tile is razor sharp.


----------



## 422 plumber

I like pedestal lavs. I put backing in on the rough, and they are easy-peazy.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Bayside500 said:


> back in about 1992 or so i was doing a drop-in tub with sharp tile edges, went to set the tub in the hole and it slipped, dragged the back of my hand along the edge, cutting three tendons in half.
> 
> spent three months on workers comp for that deal, now i will not set a tub unless i have leather gloves for protection.
> 
> so guy's, please use caution when doing this without gloves, that tile is razor sharp.


 I cut 2 tendons with an angle grinder on a soil pipe in a ditch a couple years ago. Sucks. You get them fixed?


----------



## Bayside500

RealLivePlumber said:


> I cut 2 tendons with an angle grinder on a soil pipe in a ditch a couple years ago. Sucks. You get them fixed?


ya the hand works just fine, have a nice scar though LOL


----------



## rocksteady

I hate it when I have to install a pedal-stool sink. They're the worst!!

http://slo.craigslist.org/atq/1998932943.html







Paul


----------



## Redwood

rocksteady said:


> I hate it when I have to install a pedal-stool sink. They're the worst!!
> 
> http://slo.craigslist.org/atq/1998932943.html
> 
> Pedal-stool Sink - $100 (Templeton)
> 
> Date: 2010-10-10, 11:38AM PDT
> Reply to: see below
> 
> Pedal-stool Sink, please call: 434-2430. Thank you.
> 
> Paul


Rock that CraigsList Posting deserved to be preserved forever here.
I would have hated to see it expire and have the Pedal-Stool Sink disappear from the web...

Did you rush and call the number to buy it? :laughing:


----------



## Proud Plumber

rocksteady said:


> I hate it when I have to install a pedal-stool sink. They're the worst!!
> 
> http://slo.craigslist.org/atq/1998932943.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Rock- that is hilarious. I have had the distinguished honor of spending three years of my plumbing career as counter/inside sales for a large plumbing wholesaler. I once had a plumber ask me for an "MT CAN". He got P.O.'d with me when I asked him to describe the item. Finally I walked him out in the ware house where he hunted down a an empty can used for glue.... Heres your sign....


I know!!!! fftopic:


----------



## Pipe Rat

Too funny :laughing:
Pedal stool sink
MT Can


----------



## 422 plumber

rocksteady said:


> I hate it when I have to install a pedal-stool sink. They're the worst!!
> 
> http://slo.craigslist.org/atq/1998932943.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Yeah, anything with the word stool in it reminds about of the joke about the most overheard pickup line at a gay bar.


----------



## FEDguy

My vote goes to urinals.


----------



## OldSchool

I would say setting a 4x3 one piece fiberglass shower on a concrete floor or a 3 piece knock down tub and shower in a 5 ft wide bathroom


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Clawfoot tub with high end exposed plumbing.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Clawfoot tub with high end exposed plumbing.


I have a picture somewhere of those off brand tragedies, on a slab!!! I decided the next one if there ever is another one will be 1800.00 minimum installed.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Hi lo drinking fountains are a pita to me.


----------



## U666A

I can never seem to get my welder to work without a fight...

:laughing: ...sorry Airgap. :jester:


----------



## Fast fry

Anybody ever try installing a bath tub on an existing Reno where they just want a new tub.Great luck after taking apart doors, cutting tile, etc...

After that the worst **** is Rona stuff,and a 2 piece drop in bath tub, with its own deck mounted faucets on the tub itself. No access panel or anything.

- 1 piece tub with wall surrounds and diverter installed on an outside wall is a *****


----------



## JDGA80

SlickRick said:


> Maybe they discriminate against ICU nurses. :laughing:


I have to repair those kind of toilets all the time. Ours have a kick lever that's supposed to be lightly pressed. IT NEVER GETS LIGHTLY PRESSED.


----------



## user4

Pedestal tubs suck.


----------



## No-hub

Tommy plumber said:


> Why would a plumber set a tub during the final phase? In 16 yrs of plumbing, during new consrtuction, we ALWAYS set tubs during the 2nd rough, never during a final.


back ordered or slab granite needs down first.


----------



## Keefer w

Most difficult fixture? The know it all home owner.


----------



## BigDave

Bidets (snatch washers):laughing:


----------



## Plumbus

Wall mount mop sinks w/3" trap standard and faucet holes drilled in splash.


----------



## JDGA80

After a drain cleaning today me and a customer started talking cars. Ended up installing his CAI( cold air intake) for an additional fee. Does that count? Haha. Jk


----------



## kiddplum

*most difficult fixture*

used to think it was a pedestal sink until i had to install a new a/s cadet clean toilet little round holes thru the bowl to access the johni bolts how do you see them to set the bowl and then try to fit your hand in there to tighten them and then the crazy reach for the tank to bowl set good thing this was going in as a replacement for a 14 inch rough old cadet any closer to the wall and i dont know how you would get your hand in there geuss i'm getting to old or too fat?


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing

Jail house toilets / lavatory and those stupid showers that have the built in body sprays with steam, radio and LED lights bigest P.O.S. ever.


----------



## justme

I agree with you Tim ,the jailhouse W/C and Lav are a PITA


----------



## rjbphd

kiddplum said:


> used to think it was a pedestal sink until i had to install a new a/s cadet clean toilet little round holes thru the bowl to access the johni bolts how do you see them to set the bowl and then try to fit your hand in there to tighten them and then the crazy reach for the tank to bowl set good thing this was going in as a replacement for a 14 inch rough old cadet any closer to the wall and i dont know how you would get your hand in there geuss i'm getting to old or too fat?


 Hey Kid... u joined 2010 like I did but no intro???


----------



## kiddplum

*intro*

sorry about that i am a self employed plumbing contractor in eastern pa most of my work is residential and light commercial installation and repairs i have dabbled in bathroom remodeling hvac installation sewer and drain cleaning my background is construction plumbing :whistling2:


----------



## Rando

SlickRick said:


> Clinical sink.


what he said!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Difficult ???? No fixture is hard for me I'm the man !!! Lol. Just jkn. Havnt ran across jail house lav or wc. Well only once and let's say I didn't have tools with me and was treated to a free over night stay. Lol.


----------



## RW Plumbing

I would have to say wall hung labs that didn't match the carrier arms installed in the wall. A couple hundred sinks that wouldn't tighten up because the carriers weren't compatible.


----------



## jc-htownplumber

Taking a 6 ft cast iron tub upstairs after everything has been finished with three people


----------



## fightnews

mongo said:


> Recently a discussion at our local jobsite came up concerning what each person thought to be the most difficult fixture to set (assuming RI was correct. This was the short list mentioned.
> 
> 1. Urinal
> 2. Water Cooler
> 3. Pedistal Lavatory.
> 
> What say ye?


bed pan washer most comnplicated


----------



## Cal

Tell ya what i'm starting to HATE !! regular ,everyday residential dishwasher . Some young engineer has decided we need LESS room then ever !! Pisses me off !!


----------



## Rcplumber

Brass craft 6' braded supply line b 4 sliding in place only 1" hole will take drain and supply line but yes they r getting bigger on interior sizes in same outer size


----------



## gear junkie

Urinal with improper rough in.


----------



## dannbonds

Bedpan washer with in wall flushometer


----------



## JK949

jc-htownplumber said:


> Taking a 6 ft cast iron tub upstairs after everything has been finished with three people


This but only two people. I don't do tubs anymore.


----------



## score300

Racetrac gas stations have started using this drinking fountain that's the biggest piece of sh** i've ever installed. I've put 6 of them in so far and have yet to do one in less than 4 hours. I freakin hate these things.


----------



## Rcplumber

What's type of drinking fountain model# brand need more in put cause if u talking about elky I'd say what's the dill pickle


----------



## score300

Elkay would be a breaze. Try a Halsey taylor OVL-II. I haven't had one yet that I didn't have to take an angle grinder to. It wouldn't be so bad if you could have access on the other side of the wall during trim out.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I enjoy drinking fountains. I like the change and I see how jacked up some guys get them so I like to show them up a bit .... I hate roll in ads shower stalls. Pita


----------



## Rcplumber

Another good brand to install is Bradley's


----------



## JWBII

score300 said:


> Elkay would be a breaze. Try a Halsey taylor OVL-II. I haven't had one yet that I didn't have to take an angle grinder to. It wouldn't be so bad if you could have access on the other side of the wall during trim out.


I'm roughing in those very ones on the job m on right now...



TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I enjoy drinking fountains. I like the change and I see how jacked up some guys get them so I like to show them up a bit .... I hate roll in ads shower stalls. Pita



I hate roll in shower stalls with a passion but now that I've at least done a couple I'm not too worried doing them anymore. They aren't too bad if you can access the back of them after you set em but if not then I hate it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

This one had to be recessed and set in a bed if Mortor. Pita!!!!


----------



## score300

Let me know how that goes for you. Final product looks good, but trimming it our is a ......Well, just let me know how it goes.


JWBII said:


> I'm roughing in those very ones on the job m on right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate roll in shower stalls with a passion but now that I've at least done a couple I'm not too worried doing them anymore. They aren't too bad if you can access the back of them after you set em but if not then I hate it.


----------



## phishfood

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> This one had to be recessed and set in a bed if Mortor. Pita!!!!


Bad memories, bad memories. What a royal PITA those things can be. Some years back, we had to set one that we had no access to the back of it. We did it, it was done right, but it took forever.


----------



## gasaman

Yes this....



SlickRick said:


> Another fun one.
> 
> 
> http://www.metcraftindustries.com/Catalog/Hospitals/Swing-a-Way.pdf


 
ICU-CCU sink / toilet combos........


----------



## plumberpro

how about bradly wash fountains stone or stainless comes in separate pcs major assem job


----------



## Rcplumber

plumberpro said:


> how about bradly wash fountains stone or stainless comes in separate pcs major assem job


Yea we did a high school gym in the shower room it had a shower tower that was 12 inch dia and had five shower valves in it and big Bradley hand washing station that free stand in the center off the room that was a pain hours doing assembly then install them


----------



## Rando

plumberpro said:


> how about bradly wash fountains stone or stainless comes in separate pcs major assem job


like this?












Weren't that bad except 15 out of 23 total were missing pieces right out of the box. :furious:


----------

